# Shoulder dislocation with fracture



## blilred (Feb 15, 2011)

Patient has anterior shoulder dislocation with a Hill-Sachs (humeral head) fracture.  Dislocation reduction was done under anesthesia.  We are following up with this patient. What CPT code(s) would be the best fit for this scenerio?

Becky, CPC


----------



## lsolway (Jan 20, 2021)

Anyone ??  I'm curious (in the ED, by ED Dr and CRNA).


----------

